# laxative dependency



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey I have two questions:I think that right now is one of those times for me when nothing will get it out.I think my colon got used to Bisacodyl, the laxative I use when I'm in trouble.. but last time I used it, I didn't have a lot of success.So I was wondering.. if I switch the laxatives and take a different one each week (once a week) then I won't develop dependency right? I guess it doesn't matter now because I am dependent on laxatives.my second question is: is it possible to stop this dependency and make your colon work naturally again? I'd be happy if my color was barely working... because right now it doesn't. My stomach hurt all day today and I've got final exams coming up. I can't be thinking about bathroom while doing calculus!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Laxatives themselves don't cause dependency. A simpler explanation is probably that your condition spontaneously got worse.If that is the case, then rotating laxatives won't help when you get around to taking Bisacodyl since the condition has "overpowered" it, it will have no effect.However, it stil makes sense to ask your doctor about Miralax since this drug works using a different principle.You may also want to ask about having your condition completely evaluated (for example, do you have colonic inertia might you have something like incomplete evacuation, which requires different treatment.)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

flux,


> quote:incomplete evacuation


What is the treatment for incomplete evacuation?That seems to be a lot of people's problem. I use high fiber cereal and that helps some but I still have that problem.Just wonder what the solution is


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Jocein,you should get a manometry and perhaps a defecography to evaluate your muscle in your rectum.Apparently,if you contract while defecating,it can cause incomplete evac.At this moment,i just don't understand why i don't feel the stools in my rectum even with my diagnosis.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What is the treatment for incomplete evacuation?


Biofeedback.http://www.bcia.org/pages/index.cfm?pageid=76


----------



## 14028 (Nov 22, 2005)

My PCP recommended I take Colace daily, a natural laxitive/stool softener. It helped for a while, but then when my IBS flared out of control within the last 4 months, I resorted to enimas. They provide instant relief, yet seemed so harsh on my system. I visited a specialist who suggested Zelnorm.Let me say that it IS a Godsend! I am not bloated the way I was and my regularity has improved. It's specifically meant to help those of us who suffer from constipation & gas! Sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable...I've walked in those shoes most of my life. Regards,Lara


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Flux:


> quote:Laxatives themselves don't cause dependency.


From where did you find this statement?That would be great,i just arrive from the drug store and the girl said it lead to dependency.So i didn't buy my good Bisocadyl,instead she selled to me oral Agarol(glycerin)to me.







I will see what happen.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:From where did you find this statement?


Dr. McCallum said so at the symposium back in July. Do you have the video?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No,I have to recall the woman in charge.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Perhaps it's like the narcotics,people aren't necessarly addict,but they are addict of the control of their pain.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quoter. McCallum said so at


Flux,do you remember if it was the first day of the symposium?







I want to order the cassette of the first day.







I will see if Dr.MCcallum speak fit yours.


----------



## 17907 (Dec 21, 2005)

I recently had a colonoscopy for constipation that has been getting worse (I'm a 22 year old female). They found tissue in my colon that had changed because of laxative use (melanosis coli). Take my advice -- see a specialist and try to get off the laxatives or get on ones that won't make your condition worse! Your bowel WILL slow more and more if it gets used to being helped by laxatives. Also, I just graduated college with a 4.0 GPA and I know how stressful this can be with the pressures of school! However, you can really hurt yourself by doing what you are doing. See a professional!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux,do you remember if it was the first day of the symposium?


There were three days in all. I don't think it was on the first day, possibly the second. It was in a Q&A period just after someone's talk.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote: Take my advice -- see a specialist and try to get off the laxatives or get on ones that won't make your condition worse! Your bowel WILL slow more and more if it gets used to being helped by laxatives.


I want to use Bisocadyl more regularly.Which laxative has "changed your mucosa"?What the heck is this?


> quote: They found tissue in my colon that had changed because of laxative use (melanosis coli).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.gastrolab.net/ku29.htm









> quote:This light brown pigmentation is caused of longstanding use of anthraquinone laxatives, *and it disappears, when the use is stopped.* The melanosis (sometimes this condition is called pseudomelanosis coli)* does not probably cause any symtoms,* but is a strong indication of laxative abuse.


----------

